# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Almanya'nın Altın Türk'ü

## bozok

*Almanya'nın Altın Türk'ü*

*22.07.2009 / SCHLESWİG (A.A) / HüRRİYET*



*Almanya'nın Schleswig-Holstein eyaletine bağlı Schleswig kentinde “Real Gold Schleswig” adlı firmanın sahibi olan Türk iş adamı Gündar Balo (34), Mercedes marka otomobilleri altınla kaplıyor.*

**

*ALTIN KAPLI MERCEDES*


Cep telefonu, bilgisayar, çanta, musluk, televizyon, saat gibi bazı eşyalara da altın kaplama yapan Balo, Mercedes'in Royal Series, CL, SL, CLS, S ve AMG gibi modellerini kapı kollarından ızgaralarına kadar 24 ayar altınla kaplayacağını söyledi.

Balo yaptığı açıklamada, *“Mercedes'in Berlin'de bulunan pazarlama şirketiyle bir yıllık anlaşma imzaladım. Bir yıl içinde Mercedes'in söz konusu modellerini altınla kaplayacağız. Benden şimdilik istenen 100 adet. Ancak bunun zamanla artacağını tahmin ediyorum. üok yoğun bir talep var. Müşterilerimiz özellikle Almanlar. Schleswig kenti küçük olmasına rağmen altına çok büyük rağbet var”* dedi.

Bir Mercedes'in altınla kaplanması sonucunda fiyatının 200 bin ile 300 bin avroya yükseldiğini ifade eden Balo,* “Sadece altın değil, metal eşyaları gümüş ve platinle de kaplıyoruz. ünce bu işe muslukları, telefonları, araba parçalarını altınla kaplayarak başladım. Yoğun talep gelince lüks araçları altınla kaplamak istedim”* dedi.

Elektrik ve kimyasal teknik ile altın kaplamanın galveniz kaplama yöntemine göre daha dayanıklı olduğunu kaydeden Balo,_ “Galveniz kaplamada genellikle 18 ayar altın kullanılır. Biz ise 24 ayar altınla çalışıyoruz. Altınla kapladığımız ürünlerin 2 yıl gibi bir süre garantisi var”_ diye konuştu.

Balo, sanatçı Bülent Ersoy'un Hamburg konseri sırasında kendisine altın kaplama çanta hediye ettiğini ve Ersoy'un bundan çok hoşlandığını belirterek,* “Bülent Ersoy'un otomobilini en kısa zamanda altınla kaplayacağım. İstanbul'da da bu alanda çalışmak istiyorum”* dedi.


...

----------

